# Goats per Acre



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone know how many goats you should own per acre? I have nine acres with ten goats. I have probably five acres in bush so the goats kind of neglect the hay put out in the spring/summer/fall. I know with cattle it's 1 per acre. I want about 12-15 does, 3 bucks, and 3-6 FF's eventually.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's more than enough room for the animals you want to have


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree. You can do like 6 standard size goats per acre if you are relying on pasture alone to keep them fed, more goats if you are feeding hay as their full diet.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

The don't touch the hay in the warmer months, I've tried to get them to eat it. I just let them roam my property because I don't have fencing. I CANNOT wait to get it next year, sheesh they're annoying sometimes. They like to sit right in front of the RV and yell when *they* think it's time to milk.

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping that I would have enough for them. I like them to have a ton of space to roam.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

GoldenSeal said:


> The don't touch the hay in the warmer months, I've tried to get them to eat it. I just let them roam my property because I don't have fencing.


Well, that figures! My 6 goats have over 20 acres to browse and they still want hay! LOL!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have even one full acre and I have three goats, so you should be fine.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll probably have have 20-30 goats at the most. I can't wait until I get my herd expanding! So exciting!!


----------

